# Warhammer Cereal



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

If GW made warhammer related cereal to help endorse it what two armies would u want to see in it? ex: (orks and marines) which is the Black reach set. 

Personally i think tau and orks would be pretty cool. Little marshmallow tau and orks.


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

A random single-figure sprue in each box? AWESOME!


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

KHORNE FLAKES!

MILK FOR THE MILK GOD! BOWLS FOR THE BOWL THRONE!:ireful2:

(lots of little khorne icons and skulls)


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, Khorneflakes would almost certainly be better for you than a Nurgleburger.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Oh the joy!

Yet more cliched Khorneflake's gags... would be interesting if something original could be conjured up...


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

bobss said:


> Oh the joy!
> 
> Yet more cliched Khorneflake's gags... would be interesting if something original could be conjured up...


Sorry...couldn't resist


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

> Yet more cliched Khorneflake's gags... would be interesting if something original could be conjured up...


tzeentchflakes? or do you mean slaanesh his XTC morning after pills(combo efectk


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Imperium: Lots of little Aquilas
Orks: Glyphs
Khorne: red-dyed cereal that makes the milk go red, like milk goes brown when you have chocolatey cereal.
Nurgle: Mcdonalds
Slaanesh: Ooh, don't wanna dwell on that one
Tzeentch: Blue and Pink Spaghetti
SoBs: Fleur-de-Lys shapes

But the best meal that Games Workshop could make is Jervis Johnson's head on a silver platter.

Midnight


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

new! emporerbran!! helps you poo regulary


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Matt Ward's entrails.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Hammer O's?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Nid-Bix

Tzeentchios


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Biomass flakes.


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

Vindicator Cakes! You get to eat one giant delicious pancake that is super satisfying, but then the box is destroyed and you don't get any more pancakes, and ends up not being worth the money you put into it. I know its not a cereal, but as a heavy user of vindicators, i couldn't resist.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You're not baking your Pancakes correct then if you're a heavy user and they're still not tasting good continuously.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

I know it is not cereal but my brother once mentioned Nurgle Noodles and Tzeentch tea


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

marker'os eating them makes you a bigger target

and spawnflakes eating them turns you into a spawn


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

*Grim Dark Nuggets*, mmmmmm good! Picture of a Nurgle greater demon on the box. Two scoops of nurgle ZEST in every box.

*Dark Millenios.* Use a plague blight drone with an animated smiley face for the mascot on the box and in the commercials.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> new! emporerbran!! helps you poo regulary


The Emporer protects, you from colon cancer....


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Khorne Flakes, now with more skull fragments.
Start your day, the Bloody way.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Start your day with Imperial Guard Gruel! Tastes like the heel of a Commissars boot, and just as punishing on your guts!:good:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Supersonic Banana said:


> Sorry...couldn't resist


Hahaha, don't worry; besides, surely ''Milk for the Milk God'' is more Slaanesh-esque?


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

No, for slaanesh it's:
BOOBS FOR THE BOOB GOD! NIPPLES FOR THE NIPPLE THRONE!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

start your day with boobs and tentacles, then back to the soporific trance.


----------



## Aktar09 (Apr 4, 2009)

"tzeentchypops": a cereal where every flake is a different flavour - rather like Berty Bott's Every Flavour Beans (see Harry potter).
Also, they change colour on contact with milk


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Aktar09 said:


> "tzeentchypops": a cereal where every flake is a different flavour - rather like Berty Bott's Every Flavour Beans (see Harry potter).
> Also, they change colour on contact with milk


Harry Potter. Tzeentchypops. Grrrr. And the Tzeentchypops sprout tentacles and slavering maws upon contact with the lining of your stomach.

Midnight


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

Sugar Squigs -Dey is Orky!

Necroderm-o's - Start your day as if waking from a tomb world.

If GW released a cereal you'd have to buy the marshmallows in booster packs, put your own frosted coating on them yourself, and would require special forge world milk in order to properly eat it. Then you'd have people bitching about the ingredients being overpowered.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Ultra-O's, the cereal you love to hate.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

The Boz said:


> A random single-figure sprue in each box? AWESOME!


+++

WIN! 

that would be excellent!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Arkeoptrix said:


> If GW released a cereal you'd have to buy the marshmallows in booster packs, put your own frosted coating on them yourself, and would require special forge world milk in order to properly eat it. Then you'd have people bitching about the ingredients being overpowered.


Dont give them ideas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

special m (marine) makes you feel like a man!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wtf? Gw dont make cereals? Well, what is this thing I have been eating for the past three years?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Wtf? Gw dont make cereals? Well, what is this thing I have been eating for the past three years?


Does that say 'Chedo' on the side of the box? What's that got to do with blood and skulls?

Midnight


----------

